# Barbers Story Posted



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 23, 2005)

A "Fat Magic" story that originally appeared in the December 2000 issue of _Dimensions_ has just been put up for the holiday in this site's Fat Magic page. Those of you into plain ol' weight gain fantasy might wanna check it out.

"Illusion"​
As always, comments are welcome.


----------

